# My golden wont eat



## Sterling Archer (Feb 8, 2011)

Try putting a bit of wet food...or people food on top of his regular food.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Is he possibly constipated after the surgery? My Toby was and it took a bit for it to clear up (a tbsp of pumpkin did the trick). If not, add water as suggested before or use canned ID--his throat could be sore if they put a tube down it during his neuter and dry kibble may be too irritating. 

When one of my Goldens was older and not eating after surgery I poached some chicken breasts, reserved and cooled the water, then enticed him with some chicken pieces and chicken water. It got him drinking and eating.


----------



## Game Boy (Mar 21, 2011)

Do you keep the food down all the time? I had the same problem over 20 years ago with my first Golden. I tried to put it down for 5 minutes at a time. I did breakfast and lunch and dinner. It did not take long for her to realize it was eat or not? I also ended up changing her food to IAMS at the time and she did well on it.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

It's possible he just doesn't like the food. See if you can get some sample bags at the store of another variety and try him on it.

Or, put the food down for 10 minutes, if he doesn't eat, pick up and dont' offer anymore until the next regular feeding time.


----------



## MGMF (May 13, 2009)

Keep with the same food for now and don't add anything to it. Adding special treats or people food can make him picky and hold out for a better option. I would offer him his breakfast and if he doesnt eat it in 15-20 min. take it up. Then at lunch offer him a meal. Again if he doesn't eat it take it up. Dinner time offer him the meal again. Keep going for a couple of day. A healthy dog will not starve. I have seen them hold out for days but eventually they eat and eat every meal after that. Don't change a food because they are picky. 

This is only if he doesnt' have any medical issues. If the vet checked him out and nothing else is going on he could be backed up from the surgery. Make sure you take him on walks often to keep things moving. Stay in contact with your vet.


----------

